# Are you a Holmes or Watson type inspector/plans reviewer?



## mtlogcabin (Dec 8, 2015)

Sherlock Holmes and Dr. Watson went on a camping trip. After a good meal and a bottle of wine, they lay down for the night, and went to sleep. Some hours later, Holmes awoke and nudged his faithful friend. "Watson, look up at the sky and tell me what you see." Watson replied, "I see millions and millions of stars." "What does that tell you?" Holmes asked. Watson pondered for a minute. "Astronomically, it tells me that there are millions of galaxies and potentially billions of planets. Astrologically, I observe that Saturn is in Leo. Horologically, I deduce that the time is approximately a quarter past three. Theologically, I can see that God is all-powerful and that we are small and insignificant. Meteorologically, I suspect that we will have a beautiful day tomorrow. What does it tell you?" Holmes was silent for a minute, then spoke. "Watson, you idiot. Somebody has stolen our tent!" 

Do you concentrate on the details and miss the obvious?


----------



## cda (Dec 8, 2015)

Depends on the day of the week,,, Sometime I miss the tent not being there.


----------



## JBI (Dec 8, 2015)

I try not to miss the important stuff. Had it been raining Watson likely would have noticed/addressed the missing tent.

In all fairness to Watson, he answered the question that was asked.


----------



## cda (Dec 8, 2015)

JBI said:
			
		

> I try not to miss the important stuff. Had it been raining Watson likely would have noticed/addressed the missing tent. In all fairness to Watson, he answered the question that was asked.


He asked for a variance??


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Dec 8, 2015)

It's the one (detailed or the obvious) that I can be afforded to do at the time


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 8, 2015)

"Would't want to look up and see MASSDRIVER looking down at me in that kilt!"

pc1


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 9, 2015)

> "Would't want to look up and see MASSDRIVER looking down at me in that kilt!"


No Doubt................


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Dec 10, 2015)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> "Would't want to look up and see MASSDRIVER looking down at me in that kilt!"  pc1


Why would you be in my kilt?

Brent.


----------



## conarb (Dec 10, 2015)

Something that would scare the Hell out of Brent to look up at:





View attachment 1259


View attachment 1259


/monthly_2015_12/WhyPIAPS.jpg.e50b43779918e979dd98b02f8a566d68.jpg


----------



## TJacobs (Dec 11, 2015)

Thanks Conarb...another image I can't erase from my memory...


----------

